
Colorblind Leading the Blind (critique of the Netflix charts) - joshuacc
http://waxy.org/2011/01/colorblind_leading_the_blind/
======
mikerhoads
I'm not even colorblind and I had trouble distinguishing some of the colors
from one another.

